# poor truss layout



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

me and my guys started rocking the 4900 sqft lid today and the trusslayout was so poor that on a 3inch wide bottom cord of the truss half catch on one side was 1/2 in off the cord on the outher end .that 4ft but joints so..i went and got 50 pcs of 20ga steel track and back blocked it.and after hanging each sheet i would check the butt..and they look great perfect joints to finish track has raised lips on the side so it naturally make a slight recess worked great..hung alot of rock today 9ft6in lid on stilts for 8hours .wow ankles were hurtin.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow that is way off? wtf was the framer thinkin????? How did they not notice??

Why do you start your first row in the middle of the ceiling? I've always started on a wall and worked off of it!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I did my baseline is 4 foot 1/4 inch off of outside wall we started on outher side of line because election still had to pull camera wires in first row


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

:yes: ahh ok now I see!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> .hung alot of rock today 9ft6in lid on stilts for 8hours .wow ankles were hurtin.


oh you young bucks in your nice new comfortable stilts .Us old farts use to strap two by fours to our legs and work for days without complaining,we use to half to..................:whistling2::jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it possible that just the wall was out of square? If the wall was just a little off, then the butts would be three times as bad. Not that it matters of course, it still sucks! It wouldn't surprise me if the framers went to the wrong side of the layout line on one side of the roof


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> me and my guys started rocking the 4900 sqft lid today and the trusslayout was so poor that on a 3inch wide bottom cord of the truss half catch on one side was 1/2 in off the cord on the outher end .that 4ft but joints so..i went and got 50 pcs of 20ga steel track and back blocked it.and after hanging each sheet i would check the butt..and they look great perfect joints to finish track has raised lips on the side so it naturally make a slight recess worked great..hung alot of rock today 9ft6in lid on stilts for 8hours .wow ankles were hurtin.


 
You forgot to screw the top of the butt joint.. lol i put double screws in the bevel on studs too... just something mabie new here in australia they glue steel studs... and since there is no poly on ceilings here they also glue ceiling sheets on... In canada iv never heard of anyone glueing steel


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> You forgot to screw the top of the butt joint.. lol i put double screws in the bevel on studs too... just something mabie new here in australia they glue steel studs... and since there is no poly on ceilings here they also glue ceiling sheets on... In canada iv never heard of anyone glueing steel


oopps the top picture didnt load in time for me to see the glue on the bevel... have fun Gyproc and rolling


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> oopps the top picture didnt load in time for me to see the glue on the bevel... have fun Gyproc and rolling


No we were not glueing the steel.I had my glue the truss before the butt and after the butt to help out with the finishing of those joints.but in that pic my guy got confused...big supprise.sence layout was off we ended up backblocking the butts.the double screw in bevel was to get it secqured so we could pull the lift out


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Let me get this straight,you guys don't hang off benches? You use a lift & screw off with stilts? 
Did you bring the bad framing up to the GC of the job??


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Let me get this straight,you guys don't hang off benches? You use a lift & screw off with stilts?
> Did you bring the bad framing up to the GC of the job??


The owner of building new the bad truss job...and the wannabe framer who tried to set them is no longer around...yeah we use pannel lifts and we were screwing and getting measurements on our stilts.5/8 12 footers ..me and my guys hung its out screwed off.backblocked the butt joints.and cleaned up and we had 19 hours into 4900 sf.I think we did well.or compared to outhers this might be slow.im not shure.but im proud of my workers.:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> ..me and my guys hung its out screwed off.backblocked the butt joints.and cleaned up and we had 19 hours into 4900 sf.I think we did well.or compared to outhers this might be slow.im not shure.but im proud of my workers.:thumbup:


As long as you're happy, and making money, who cares whether it's fast or slow?!:thumbup:

I'm like you, I'd rather have a lift on the ground and one guy up high screwing and getting numbers. Unfortunately, I hang by myself most of the time so that's not an option


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

all 7000 sgft of poorly layout truss are rocked and taped and screws spotted ..time to frame out some rooms:thumbup:


----------

